# Saltiest bay system on the coast right now?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

All I keep hearing is the fresh water run off has the bays not fishing good. For the next month or two, I'll be kayaking and wading the bays/surf-fishing the coast and was hoping to get some tips on where the best water is. All info appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

What area are you in?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Dude....go....the fish are there. Don't fish the mouth of a river and you will be fine.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I second that, JUST GO FISHING! I walked into em this morning. It was awsome.


----------

